# Tagged pigeon on my balcony



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,
I came home yesterday from the market to find a pigeon on my balcony while I was watering my plants. He's been here for more than 24 hours. I gave him water and those bird seed balls I had on my balcony. He has a tag on his leg.
I see the numbers and letters on his tag. But he seems scared and doesn't want to be touched. He walks away from me when I try to reach him or touch him. Not sure how he got here. Just worried about him. I'm making sure he has water and raw corn and bird seed balls. He just sleeps, eats, drinks water and poops but I poured water on the ground and swept that away. He doesn't fly or anything...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird. If he hasn't left yet, he may not feel well and needs help.

PLEASE do try to catch the bird as its tag needs to be read so its home can be found plus the bird may be sick.

Here is a link that has some ways to catch the bird.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

where are you located?


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in the Netherlands.
I've been trying to find a way to figure out how to trace him back to his owner.
i video tapped him to see what he does when I'm not around since he tends to be so tense when someone is around, and he seems healthy. Hpet shope walks around, stretches his legs, and feathers, eats, drinks water and takes a nap?
im just used to seeing birds fly around.
I started sweeping the floor around him and when he gets scared i guess he makes a noise but he hasnt cooed the way pigeons do...
weird.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

He is a lost or escaped domestic bred. He may be a Homing pigeon who is lost, or a Loft bird who escaped.

Keep feeding and providing water....he/she cannot really survive in the feral world. If you have binoculars and can figure out what the leg band reads, try to write it down. It is possible the owner can be found.

Like Trees says...the best thing is to bring her/him inside....but you do not want to try to catch then scare him away...because then his situation would be much worse. Apparently he finds your balcony a safe and comfortable place to be, and she trusts you a little bit.

Besides the link above with suggestions on how to trap a pigeon...I have sometimes had luck with just moving the seed/food towards the door...just a little bit at each feeding. then I actually put some inside and outside the door...and many times the pigeon will actually follow the seed right inside the door, and I close the door behind them (sometimes I stand far away from the door so not to scare them and close the door with a broom).

Do make sure you are breaking up the seed balls and scattering the seed around a bit, so she/he has to walk here and there a little bit to get the seed. And if he shows any sign of wanting to run or fly away, just back off and give him his space.

Thanks for caring ! Can you post a photo ?


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

sure! i already have his tag number... just trying to trace his owner
ive taken so many pics of him and video,
we've even named him... Joe Pesci!  goodfellas/goodfeathers
anyways...
here he is


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

he keeps scattering his food all over the floor


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

he seems healthy... just wont fly away


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The White band should/could be AU 2007--so we need the letters to look up a club


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

its NL 2010


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O_BOY----whats your location???????????
N L bands/Rings are from Netherlands


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

yes, Netherlands


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry--I'm not much help


----------



## jennics (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got great news!
He's a racing pigeon from Nunspeet (80 km from where we live)
My bf found and contacted the owner! We need to keep care of him until Saturday and than let him go.

relieved and sad...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a pretty bird.

Glad to hear you found his home, thanks for the update.


----------

